# Obama "IP czar" wants felony charges for illegal Web streaming



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Obama "IP czar" wants felony charges for illegal Web streaming.

-- Tom


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is the derogatory (political) wording really necessary ... ????
http://www.whitehouse.gov/omb/intellectualproperty/ipec/


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Noyb,

The title of the link I posted is the wording of the Arstechnica author who wrote that article.

To what so-called "derogatory (political) wording" are you referring? If you have a complaint with the wording of the title of the article, please register it with ArsTechnica in terms of a comment at that website. I certainly have no political motivation in posting the original title of another author's article - as long as it fits the TSG Terms of Service. In what way is the article's title derogatory?

If you have a complaint that fits the criteria of TSG's Terms of Service - take it up with the Moderators and click on the Report button and state your complaint.

Note: The purpose in posting of the article is to bring information about Tech-Related News (legal in this case) to the use of the Internet of which folks here at TSG should be aware.

Please read beyond the title for content.

-- Tom


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Please read beyond the title for content.


I did and I researched it a little deeper (quickly) ... To see if the Obama bashing/wording was appropriate.
I see nothing wrong with enforcing/defining our laws .. But wiretapping can be a questionable subject.


----------



## Stiffex (Nov 2, 2007)

Absolutely ridiculous & impossible to police with out spying on civil society and thats exactly the point here isnt it ?

Is this the same Obama that re-appointed & promoted some of the crooks who just extorted a Trillion $$ from the US tax payer ?

And is this the same Obama who decided those same crooks were trustworthy enough to regulate themselves ? They should all be doing life and stripped of their fortunes but they aint and we are supposed to believe that media streaming is such a heinous crime that its worth letting the Gov stick upward pointing cameras in our toilet bowels. My dad (God rest his soul) used to say "pull the other one its got bells" & i think just about sums this up.

Congress dont read bills or laws, the bigger the inducement the less they read of any particular paper so it is going to have to be letters to your reps n cons saying you do not support this law because it is open to abuse and judging from US Gov track record: if its open to abuse then it will possibly be abused, and if its possible to abuse then it will be milked to the core & you can put your mortgage on that.

I think the citizens of the US will see this exactly for what it is and say NO


----------

